# 10 LED bulbs pretty cheap...



## md.apothecary (Jan 26, 2008)

THIS POST HAS BEEN EDITED BY MD.APOTHECARY DUE TO THIS THREAD BEING 1 OUT OF SAY 3/4 OF THE POSTS RELATED TO ANY GROWING MEDIUM OR PRODUCTS IN WHICH INFORMATION WAS SHARED. ​
After a few PM's, emails, and conversations on MP about LEDs, I was always on the lookout for good prices to share for the community. However, it seems as though, sharing prices is forbidden by certain members. So here is what I can tell you... I hope? :holysheep:  

I am a member on another forum UNRELATED to MARIJUANA.

I saw someone selling 10 LED bulbs for $150 shipped.

The bulbs were 13w each according to this person.

A lot of people here complain about the price for that many bulbs normally being over $250+. 

I personally grow with LED bulbs. His price is pretty cheap.

If you want to read my original post PM me and I will send you my original post or details.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 26, 2008)

Rule #11:
12.You will not post advertisements, chain letters, pyramid schemes, or solicitations, all of which are inappropriate and prohibited in Marijuana Passion Forums. This includes any solicitations to buy or *sell a product* or service of any kind.

Wrong forum to be posting this.. better kept on craigslist.


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 26, 2008)

Well assuming that rule was truely enforced, that means there would be no more posting of any links for HTGSUPPLY.COM, ledgrowlights.com, ebay.com, CRAIGSLIST.COM, no more posting about what you're buying from ebay, no more posting of anything you have purchased in the past including where you purchased from, etc.

I am not selling, promoting, nor advertising this item, simply making a statement that you can get these cheap. It's like me saying "look someone's selling this on ebay, or this on craigslist".

If they deem it as troublesome, then I will remove it or edit it.

let me ask you KING BUD, what's your take on this thread?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21927
or
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21847
or
85% of the threads in this forum.


----------



## umbra (Jan 26, 2008)

I'm not a mod, and I'm not trying to get into a fight, But I will say that MD's points are well spoken. I was just at the hydro store and they are selling the same led set up for $600, I mentioned the sulfur plasma light to them too.In my mind ( as warp and twisted as it may be) its what free thinking and a healthy exchange of ideas is about, And without a doubt one of the reasons I am at this site. MD if this thread is removed, pm me with the details. thanks


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 26, 2008)

I don't condone not following the rules, but seriously, I am not making money on this, and no ones information is at risk for clicking the link or emailing someone, especially considering that it is NOT being sold by someone on this forum, even if it was, how would they know? 

The reason I replied as I did is because I see these people spitting out "oh that's rule ##" and that's why they came in. King Bud has several of those under his belt, which I have no problem with, but I want to know what was wrong with this thread compared to 85% of any LIGHT thread. Links and products are thrown around all the time. People ask constantly, where is that from? Got a link? how much? who makes/does this? That's all a violation of "rule #12" as it is worded currently.

Anyway, it's cool. I am going to edit the post if it allows me to.


----------



## King Bud (Jan 26, 2008)

I realize I come off like a troll, my apologies.

The difference between this thread, and the others, is:


> he's selling 10 13w LED bulbs for $150 shipped to the 48 states.


he/you is a private seller, as opposed to HTG,  a (around here) known reputable company, or ebay/craigslist, both sites which _specialize _in this kind of sale. This site specializes in information.

I am suspicious.. why are they so cheap, compared to lights from companies who's sole purpose it is to supply LED lights? Why are you advertising for someone else, when they could put them up on ebay with probably greater success?

The threads you linked may be bad examples, because I _do _get you're point about linking to ebay offers when people aren't sure about which lights to use.. but the first one is really 'here's an interesting product, lets discuss' (highly doubt anyone's going to dish out the $$ for sulfur plasma lamp), and the second one is just talking about wattage really (no links/companies).

I just don't think it's the appropriate site to post this.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 26, 2008)

personally, i'd like to know where to get the best stuff cheap.  if you cant talk about any items by name or their prices, i think almost everyone is in violation of that, cause home depot, lowe's, walmart, etc...is always mentioned, and even a mod or two has mentioned about getting cheap hps lights at home depot...70 watters if i remember rightly.  guess i should be spanked too at talking about prices and stuff...
i think i gotta an idea on how to solve this...go smoke some and relax...hey md, i want the link on those led's...are they the same ones you used, and what are their strong and weak points???  you can throw it in a pm if your worried about rule 12 being used or whatever...thanx.


----------



## md.apothecary (Jan 26, 2008)

When you buy on ebay you're buying from individuals just the same as craigslist. So what difference is there? 

I have sold stuff cheaper than that. As a matter of fact, I just sold a stereo system that I paid $685 for brand new, used it for about 3 weeks and decided on something else. I sold it for only $300 because it wasn't NEW. If he's selling it to get rid of it, why not GET something for it? It's better off being sold at half price than throwing it in the trash when someone else could use it. 

I mean would you throw away your left over shake that's worth something just because you got something else? I wouldn't, Id pass it along or use it up, never throw it away. LOL

As you may or may not realize, my ORIGINAL post said he was moving his garden outside and had no use for any of his equipment or whatever. So it makes sense to get rid of it for something instead of nothing or trying to get full value for something. I would personally buy them, but because I just put my car in the shop  I won't have money until it's all fixed up. That and I already have over 200watts of LEDs in my veg room and looking to get another HPS soon too.

Anyway, to each his own.


----------



## DLtoker (Jan 26, 2008)

Hmmm... Well, this isn't a place to sell goods of any sort.  Sure, links to a product of FF soil or something like that is fine, but this won't fly.  As I assume you have figured out already.


----------

